# Man behind “Don’t go General Raheel Sharif” campaign commits suicide



## Zibago

Man behind “Don’t go General Raheel Sharif” campaign commits suicide
November 30, 2016 By: Samaa Web Desk Published in Pakistan Be the first to comment!





ISLAMABAD: An elderly man, who was pleading for extension in tenure of former army chief General Raheel Sharif, committed suicide, his son claimed on Wednesday.

Latif Shibli was on hunger strike at Karachi Press Club for the last one month.

The Karachi citizen wanted the former army chief to change his decision to retire at the end of his term.

“Don’t go, General Raheel Sharif,” his campaign banner reads.

According to Latif Shibli’s son, his father died on Wednesday after consuming poison as he was heartbroken over the general’s departure. - SAMAA
https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/...neral-raheel-sharif-campaign-commits-suicide/
:-(
@django @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

This is too much..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jugger

Pakistani/indian/desi people are sometimes too emotional, cant control the strong feelings.
You can see people comitting suicide for some politicial or even self immolation.
The case is same after a cricket match, they burn effigies , break their TV or go rampage on the street.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

Stupid move ... i can't say how you lived your life, but you ruined your After life for sure ... and for a Stupid reason

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Baba Google

naaa kar yaaaaaar...


----------



## The Sandman

That was a stupid move by him anyway R.I.P


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

He was doing hunger strike from one month. Where were our media and civil societies 
This is very extreme step by old man. It was avoidable.... But question is. Where was our media

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Inilah wa inallah rajioon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Man behind “Don’t go General Raheel Sharif” campaign commits suicide
> November 30, 2016 By: Samaa Web Desk Published in Pakistan Be the first to comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: An elderly man, who was pleading for extension in tenure of former army chief General Raheel Sharif, committed suicide, his son claimed on Wednesday.
> 
> Latif Shibli was on hunger strike at Karachi Press Club for the last one month.
> 
> The Karachi citizen wanted the former army chief to change his decision to retire at the end of his term.
> 
> “Don’t go, General Raheel Sharif,” his campaign banner reads.
> 
> According to Latif Shibli’s son, his father died on Wednesday after consuming poison as he was heartbroken over the general’s departure. - SAMAA
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/...neral-raheel-sharif-campaign-commits-suicide/
> :-(
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye



I heard he was on hunger strike which caused the death .. may be news quoting his son would be right though any 1 of the both ways to die, is not right to do so neither permitted. Really saddened to hear about him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> Man behind “Don’t go General Raheel Sharif” campaign commits suicide
> November 30, 2016 By: Samaa Web Desk Published in Pakistan Be the first to comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: An elderly man, who was pleading for extension in tenure of former army chief General Raheel Sharif, committed suicide, his son claimed on Wednesday.
> 
> Latif Shibli was on hunger strike at Karachi Press Club for the last one month.
> 
> The Karachi citizen wanted the former army chief to change his decision to retire at the end of his term.
> 
> “Don’t go, General Raheel Sharif,” his campaign banner reads.
> 
> According to Latif Shibli’s son, his father died on Wednesday after consuming poison as he was heartbroken over the general’s departure. - SAMAA
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/...neral-raheel-sharif-campaign-commits-suicide/
> :-(
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

I have known the family for past 29 years, his son is my friend (Ahmad Mamoor), my friend's mother was shot dead on car snatching previously and the family has gone through hell, i remember uncle growing up he was a jolly person and used to crack jokes with us all the time and used to make fun of us trying to hide cigarettes from him. He was a political activist and was president of labor union.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

Jannoniat ki intehaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Very sad news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pathan07

Saddned by this tragic news. Suicide is haram but I pray Allah swt in His Mercy may forgive his mistake. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

We all love Gen. Raheel Shareef and wished him to continue but to commit suicide mean that guy lost all hope which is wrong and disbelief in Allah. He should have rather prayed for the new chief to continue the mission and Allah bless him with courage and capability to strengthen the defence of Pakistan and lead then nation to success against both internal and external threats. 
May Allah forgive him and RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChTahir

*That Old Man,,Who Beloved Hearty gone from the world.But Former General Raheel Sharif got retired from Staffs.This Is Really Really Sad News. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

Zibago said:


> Man behind “Don’t go General Raheel Sharif” campaign commits suicide
> November 30, 2016 By: Samaa Web Desk Published in Pakistan Be the first to comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: An elderly man, who was pleading for extension in tenure of former army chief General Raheel Sharif, committed suicide, his son claimed on Wednesday.
> 
> Latif Shibli was on hunger strike at Karachi Press Club for the last one month.
> 
> The Karachi citizen wanted the former army chief to change his decision to retire at the end of his term.
> 
> “Don’t go, General Raheel Sharif,” his campaign banner reads.
> 
> According to Latif Shibli’s son, his father died on Wednesday after consuming poison as he was heartbroken over the general’s departure. - SAMAA
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/...neral-raheel-sharif-campaign-commits-suicide/
> :-(
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye


In my opinion this person was wrong. First he should not have gone on hunger strike for his extension. In an extension there are two people involved one who gives the extension and other one who accepts it. It is must for both to agree. A third person going on hunger strike for that is absolutely insane. 

Having said that this suicide cannot be ignored altogether. His act gives a very strong message. Suicide is attempted by those who lose hope. This means current rules have made people of this country hopeless. This is an alarming situation. One extreme in this situation is suicide and the other extreme is french revolution. Hope a more amicable solution to the problems of this country could be evolved.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Humble1

Very sad.


----------



## Devil Soul

We all Love Gen Raheel & it feels strange when u watch TV on the name of "COAS today visit "and see someone else instead of Gen Raheel... that said ...I feel sad to read the news of him committing suicide, but this is haram not allowed & to be honest Gen Raheel will not be helping him on judgement day...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sipahi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tigerrock ali

Zibago said:


> Man behind “Don’t go General Raheel Sharif” campaign commits suicide
> November 30, 2016 By: Samaa Web Desk Published in Pakistan Be the first to comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: An elderly man, who was pleading for extension in tenure of former army chief General Raheel Sharif, committed suicide, his son claimed on Wednesday.
> 
> Latif Shibli was on hunger strike at Karachi Press Club for the last one month.
> 
> The Karachi citizen wanted the former army chief to change his decision to retire at the end of his term.
> 
> “Don’t go, General Raheel Sharif,” his campaign banner reads.
> 
> According to Latif Shibli’s son, his father died on Wednesday after consuming poison as he was heartbroken over the general’s departure. - SAMAA
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/...neral-raheel-sharif-campaign-commits-suicide/
> :-(
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye


Well! he can wait for PM Nawaz Shareef in hell and they can both play chess when the see each other.



tigerrock ali said:


> Well! he can wait for PM Nawaz Shareef in hell and they can both play chess when the see each other.


Before someone goes bad shit crazy on me, please understand Islam's stand about ending one's life in way of suicide.



Devil Soul said:


> We all Love Gen Raheel & it feels strange when u watch TV on the name of "COAS today visit "and *see someone else inside of Gen Rahee*... that said ...I feel sad to read the news of him committing suicide, but this is haram not allowed & to be honest Gen Raheel will not be helping him on judgement day...


Your English leaves much to desire brother, no offense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

Though I envy his love for Gen Raheel Sharif but this very step was highly unnecessary as it only shows one thing that this poor man had lost all his hopes with retirement of Gen Raheel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Zibago said:


> Man behind “Don’t go General Raheel Sharif” campaign commits suicide
> November 30, 2016 By: Samaa Web Desk Published in Pakistan Be the first to comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: An elderly man, who was pleading for extension in tenure of former army chief General Raheel Sharif, committed suicide, his son claimed on Wednesday.
> 
> Latif Shibli was on hunger strike at Karachi Press Club for the last one month.
> 
> The Karachi citizen wanted the former army chief to change his decision to retire at the end of his term.
> 
> “Don’t go, General Raheel Sharif,” his campaign banner reads.
> 
> According to Latif Shibli’s son, his father died on Wednesday after consuming poison as he was heartbroken over the general’s departure. - SAMAA
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/...neral-raheel-sharif-campaign-commits-suicide/
> :-(
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye



We all Salute Gen. (retd.) Sharif for his energy, proactive approach and patriotism -- but such fanfare is not needed. You dont commit suicide b/c the someone you love made a decision on his own to retire and move on to other things

and by the way Gen. Sharif will be doing lots of amazing things post retirement including working in a private capacity for the welfare of our soldiers!!!!!!!!!

What a silly person to commit suicide and leave his family heart-broken. Foolish

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rock de Casba

Starlord said:


> Stupid move ... i can't say how you lived your life, but you ruined your After life for sure ... and for a Stupid reason


Isn't this DP offensive since young members and females also present here
*Removed - MOD EDIT*

@Jango @Oscar @Aether



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> We all Salute Gen. (retd.) Sharif for his energy, proactive approach and patriotism -- but such fanfare is not needed. You dont commit suicide b/c the someone you love made a decision on his own to retire and move on to other things
> 
> and by the way Gen. Sharif will be doing lots of amazing things post retirement including working in a private capacity for the welfare of our soldiers!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What a silly person to commit suicide and leave his family heart-broken. Foolish


Unfortunately despite we converted centuries ago we still not abandoned idol worshiping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Inilah wa inallah rajioon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Rock de Casba said:


> Unfortunately despite we converted centuries ago we still not abandoned idol worshiping.



Dont speak for my behalf of all the others.....just a few misguided overly emotional fools. You can respect or look up as inspiration. Shirq is something else (haram) as we all know


----------



## Rock de Casba

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Dont speak for my behalf of all the others.....just a few misguided overly emotional fools. You can respect or look up as inspiration. Shirq is something else (haram) as we all know


I am talking about in political sense with little sarcasm and I believe you can understand it what I mean.


----------



## The Sandman

dadeechi said:


> RS has blood of this person on his hands


How is this RS's fault? for god sake that men has retired with respect let him live the rest of his life with respect and he has shown his guts already. Everyone is said at his retirement but what can we do? suicide isn't an option this man's blood is not on RS's hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rock de Casba

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Dont speak for my behalf of all the others.....just a few misguided overly emotional fools. You can respect or look up as inspiration. Shirq is something else (haram) as we all know


The persona of Gen Raheel so powerful that forced you to change your D.P from Qaid to him.

Are you thinking he is bigger than the Qaid himself?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Rock de Casba said:


> The persona of Gen Raheel so powerful that forced you to change your D.P from Qaid to him.
> 
> Are you thinking he is bigger than the Qaid himself?



I plan to revert back to the old DP before the end of this week actually 

It's a very valid question though. (the answer is OBVIOUSLY "no")

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

dadeechi said:


> RS has blood of this person on his hands...I have said it earlier that RS is no Musharraf and lacked guts. As I predicted earlier he is now history..


What intoxicant are you high on?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rock de Casba

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I plan to revert back to the old DP before the end of this week actually
> 
> It's a very valid question though. (the answer is OBVIOUSLY "no")


Feeling good to know.



Indus Falcon said:


> What intoxicant are you high on?


I know but fearing a ban upon revealing it. Holy Cow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Indus Falcon said:


> What intoxicant are you high on?



dude, just ignore this inbred dummy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

tigerrock ali said:


> Your English leaves much to desire brother, no offense.


..Yeah mostly when i sit in washroom & use my iPhone to post comments...No offence taken.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaem

Peaceful Civilian said:


> He was doing hunger strike from one month. Where were our media and civil societies
> This is very extreme step by old man. It was avoidable.... But question is. Where was our media


War and fear sells better.


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Very sad news.I think he was involved in Gen. Raheel sharif.Allah pak darjat buland farmye ameen


----------



## Nice guy

Madness


----------



## Rock de Casba

dadeechi said:


> It was clear for sometime that the corps commanders were lobbying for themselves and there was no chance that they would support RS for either extension of RS or coup by RS.
> 
> RS just tried to play to the gallery will all these bill boards ads and put counter pressure on the corps commanders to obtain their support which flopped.
> 
> The result of this political game was that this poor soul's life.


Stop this bakwas and propaganda

@Aether
This guy spewed enough venom for Gen, Raheel time to give him shut up call.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

Rock de Casba said:


> Stop this bakwas and propaganda
> 
> @Aether
> This guy spewed enough venom for Gen, Raheel time to give him shut up call.



How do I care if RS received an extension or not? I am only stating the points as a neutral observer..


----------



## Rock de Casba

dadeechi said:


> How do I care if RS received an extension or not? I am only stating the points as a neutral observer..


We did't need your biased neutral observation keep it with you or Indian B.H forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tigerrock ali

Devil Soul said:


> ..Yeah mostly when i sit in washroom & use my iPhone to post comments...No *offence* taken.....



Seems like you are still sitting in the washroom and using your iphone to post comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

tigerrock ali said:


> Seems like you are still sitting in the washroom and using your iphone to post comments.


OK lets discuss Grammar/English Spell Check shall we .. going by the book "Other than how they are spelled and where they are used, there is no difference between offence and offense".
_*
Offense*_ is the preferred spelling in the United States, and _*offence* _prevails in all the main varieties of English from outside the U.S.

So its doesn't matter if one uses *Offense* or *Offence*....


----------



## nana41

Abrar Munir Rajput said:


> Jannoniat ki intehaaa


The ultimate and final protest of a very sensitive patriot against "HARAM KHORI,HARAM KARI AND BETRAYAL OF IQBAL (ra)"s NAZRIA E PAKISTAN " by the Ruleing SIYASI BUDMUAASH since the last 70 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Former trade union leader Lutf Amim Shibli who went on a hunger strike to protest against Gen Raheel Sharif's retirement from the position of army chief died in Karachi on Wednesday, SSP South Saqib Ismail Memon said.

Memon said 66-year-old Shibli started his protest on November 1 by camping outside the Karachi Press Club and going on a hunger strike.

"Shibli suffered from diabetes and high blood pressure...he was taken to Jinnah Hospital on November 27...he passed away on Wednesday, Nov 30," the SSP said.
dawn.com


----------



## war&peace

Sir the thread already exists 
Man behind “Don’t go General Raheel Sharif” campaign commits suicide


----------



## FunkyGen

Stupid move... Your life meant more Sir... Considering you had a family too... Now stay dead and rot in hell or some shit...


----------



## tigerrock ali

Devil Soul said:


> OK lets discuss Grammar/English Spell Check shall we .. going by the book "Other than how they are spelled and where they are used, there is no difference between offence and offense".
> _*
> Offense*_ is the preferred spelling in the United States, and _*offence* _prevails in all the main varieties of English from outside the U.S.
> 
> So its doesn't matter if one uses *Offense* or *Offence*....


You got me there. Sorry I have always thought that "Offense" is how you spell the word. But you are right.


----------



## Akki Electron

Starlord said:


> Stupid move ... i can't say how you lived your life, but you ruined your After life for sure ... and for a Stupid reason


I am 100% sure you are not live in karachi niether you aware of karachi's security situation since last 10 years. Only a karachian can understand the feelings of Latif Shibli for Ex-COAS Retired GENERAL Raheel Sharif.

"We love you boss"


----------



## sarosh yakoob mehdi

Sad to hear. But Armed Forces don't function with emotionalism. Anyways RIP. Poor man must be otherwise fed up of his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Isnt this the second death so far?


----------



## Shrarti kaka

His age was more than 60 I think. And act like this in this age for such reason is un think able. May Allah Pak bless him ameen.


----------



## Devil Soul

tigerrock ali said:


> You got me there. Sorry I have always thought that "Offense" is how you spell the word. But you are right.


no worries bro, no need to say sorry.....


----------



## tigerrock ali

Devil Soul said:


> no worries bro, no need to say sorry.....


Thanks but when one is wrong, one needs to say something.



Shrarti kaka said:


> His age was more than 60 I think. And act like this in this age for such reason is un think able. May Allah Pak bless him ameen.


Sir do you know what happens to the people who commit suicide in the afterlife? And why is it ruled HARAM in Islam?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shrarti kaka

I know that Sir life is a precious gift from Allen Pak. And no one had the right to end it with his or her own hand. But praying for his forgiveness is not Haraam. And it is all momineen duty to pray for him.


----------



## Salik

That is why it is said to value your fans. If general Raheel had gone to him and hugged him once or even sent an object his emotions would've been cooled down. He didn't even know about him. Obviously there was communication gap and it was a one sided love. It happens in such love.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

I am highly disappointed for his action.My respected readers, every human is assigned for a different task on this earth.We need to understand that Universe is following a well structured, organized and highly programmed plan.There are no co-incidences, there are no new mistakes or unplanned decisions.When General Raheel Shareef was born, his respected mother never knew in the first place that she is holding the future chief of army staff of Pakistan armed forces who is born to rectify some groups going astray.
He kept his faith on Raheel Shareef, not on the master programmer who is just making another Raheel Shareef in an unknown place in an unknown womb of any respected mother.He would have let Shareef go and needed to wait for next decisions to descent /unfold.
Whether, one looses or wins or makes unplanned blunders or sees planned success- a well structured master program is already there and you are part of it.No matter you are selling cigarettes or brewing wine, everyone has a purpose and reason of existence.
May Allah(SWT) forgive him and grant patience to his family.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Zibago said:


> Man behind “Don’t go General Raheel Sharif” campaign commits suicide
> November 30, 2016 By: Samaa Web Desk Published in Pakistan Be the first to comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: An elderly man, who was pleading for extension in tenure of former army chief General Raheel Sharif, committed suicide, his son claimed on Wednesday.
> 
> Latif Shibli was on hunger strike at Karachi Press Club for the last one month.
> 
> The Karachi citizen wanted the former army chief to change his decision to retire at the end of his term.
> 
> “Don’t go, General Raheel Sharif,” his campaign banner reads.
> 
> According to Latif Shibli’s son, his father died on Wednesday after consuming poison as he was heartbroken over the general’s departure. - SAMAA
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/...neral-raheel-sharif-campaign-commits-suicide/
> :-(
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye


 
For sure old man annoyed many international lobbies, Indians the most..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

